# Hymer Exsis-t 588 Recall.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
My 2016 Hymer Exsis-t 588 has had a recall for "Risk of falling from twin beds" Lowdhams, the supplying dealer has ordered parts but have been very vague on what is involved etc.


Has anyone had a similar Hymer recall? 


Any comments would be appreciated.


Thanks, Al.:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry I can't help you Al, but I 'll give you a push up (not into the bed >)

Have you got twin beds ? Have you fallen out yet? I haven't looked at the model, will do now.


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Our 2014 Exsis i 578 has an identical single bed layout to yours and we have not had any recall notice. I would be interested to know what they do to yours! 

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've looked :laugh:

I can´t make out the bed on the left, it seems to have 2 mattresses and a twist.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jan,
The photo is exactly right. The left side mattress bends to allow top access to the small wardrobe. We don't use it like that but just open the door below. 


I think the recall will be something to do with the structure/strength of the beds. Frightened to sleep on it now!!!!


Steve, I'll let you know when I know more.
Al.


----------



## 1789victoria (Apr 25, 2018)

*Update please if possible*

We have an Exsis 578 with the same layout, i would be interested to know what the issue is, thanks Vicky


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

1789victoria said:


> We have an Exsis 578 with the same layout, i would be interested to know what the issue is, thanks Vicky


Hi Vicky, I will post on the forum when I know more. It's due to be done when I have the habitation service done on 22nd May, provided Lowdhams have the "parts" from Hymer.

Thanks,
Al.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Vicky,

I had the Hymer recall work done on 23/05/18. This is what Lowdhams stated.

"It was necessary to change a support bar on one of the beds as this was deemed too narrow. If left, there was a risk that the inlay panel could fall through. The support bars are located along the side of the beds but it was only necessary to change one. All parts were supplied by Hymer along with the necessary information on how to carry out the work"

Hope this helps? Have you had a recall?

Regards,
Al.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

Jan, trigger has an Exsis, ask him.


----------



## Bagshot165 (Jun 26, 2018)

*Letter Received*

I've just received the same letter from Lowdhams. In our case, my wife suffered injuries when the infill panel on our Exsis I578 collapsed, over two years ago. Lowdhams placed packing behind the hinges on the lift up section over the wardrobe, closing the gap between the beds where the steps are. This solved the problem. We thought it was just our vehicle, but it is obviously a widespread problem.


----------

